# Clutch Pedal squeaks



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

If it bothers you and is consistent, I'd search around here for the TSB number and then take it and your Cruze in for repair.


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

Mine makes a sound (sometime).. Wish I could find a pattern...


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

newsguy99 said:


> Mine makes a sound (sometime).. Wish I could find a pattern...


Last night after I posted, I did a search on the forum an some said it was weather dependent. I even read that the entire pedal assembly was replaced. I also read on another Cruze forum some sprayed with WD40. This morning I did not notice it. Maybe after a long day of basting in the sun it will again.


----------



## 2013 cruze (Oct 8, 2012)

mine did it, at the same mileage, mostly when cold but i sprayed some lube on it to quiet it down, i always get called " princess " by the mechanics when i brought my car in for little stuff like that.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> Last night after I posted, I did a search on the forum an some said it was weather dependent.


 My ECO 6M seems to make a noise when depressing the clutch in really hot weather every now and then.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

2013 cruze said:


> mine did it, at the same mileage, mostly when cold but i sprayed some lube on it to quiet it down, i always get called " princess " by the mechanics when i brought my car in for little stuff like that.


Tell them the "princess" is paying their salary so the had better get to work.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Well I took my car to the dealer today and they fixed the prob in a few hours. Here is what they said: Found the noise coming from the clutch position sensor mounting. Removed the pedal and sensor and lubed the sensor. Reinstalled and no more noise! I don't think there was a TSB to cover that. Quiet again like when I bought it!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

> Originally Posted by PatmanWell I took my car to the dealer today and they fixed the prob in a few hours. Here is what they said: Found the noise coming from the clutch position sensor mounting. Removed the pedal and sensor and lubed the sensor. Reinstalled and no more noise! Quiet again like when I bought it!


Hello Patman,

Glad to hear that your issue was resolved and you're satisfied with the service received.

Marlea Wilson
Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Clausses (Sep 8, 2014)

Mine's squeaking when it's like 60F outside and not humid. I live in the midwest and it's currently not too bad out. I'll be playing with it tonight to get it to stop squeaking. I'll pick up some silicon spray. WD-40 helps for a bit, but WD-40 really isn't a permanent lubricant. It's a Water Displacer (WD). It's meant to get water out of things. The people who make WD-40 also make a silicon spray. Anyways, back on topic, after the car gets warmed up and I drive it for a bit, it stops squeaking... Sometimes. Sometimes the noise persists. It could easily be that sensor being a pain. I'll play with it tonight and post pictures (hopefully).


----------



## Clausses (Sep 8, 2014)

I sprayed my master cyl (I think it's the master cyl anyways, it's the one inside the car) and it fixed it... For now. That was about 2.5 hours ago, I'll post updates if it changes.


----------



## Clausses (Sep 8, 2014)

I drove to school today and it's not squeaking yet. So far so good. I've got a friend with a 2011 cruze (Don't know which trim) I'm going to see if he's having the same issue I am after school.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Please keep us posted on your findings, Clausses! If there's anything we can do to look further into this matter just private message us your VIN and contact information.

Thanks!
Amber N.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## fj5gtx (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm joining the squeaky clutch pedal club too.... started at around 400 miles. 2014 Cruze Eco, born Aug 2014.

Anyone figure out what to lubricate? I'd rather spend 2 minutes in the driveway, rather than a couple trips to the dealer with them telling me they don't hear it ! 

Mine is intermittent right now.


----------

